# HCG in the cold?



## JCBourne (Dec 16, 2010)

HCG powder (not yet mixed) would it do fine in the cold? I'm talking 20 degrees cold.

How about the BA water and AIs as well?


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes. I believe as long as your powdered sex toy does not contain any liquids you are G2G. Enjoy your toy 
I wouldn't keep the BA water in freezing temps or any other liquid. If your AI's are in pill form they would be G2G.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 17, 2010)

Try insulating the BA and wrap it with something in order to keep it above 32F.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 17, 2010)

If the liquid AIs and BA were to freeze, I could just let them thaw out and it would be ok right?


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 18, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> If the liquid AIs and BA were to freeze, I could just let them thaw out and it would be ok right?



You may have an issue of your AIs crashing outta solution so you will have to warm up mix to get it back into solution.  As for BA water, it doesn't matter other than there will be a big pressure indifference between the sterile invironment in the vial and the not so sterile air around it.  There will be a pretty strong vacuum inside the vials so I would make sure it's brought up to RT slowly, but I wouldn't recommend freezing a used vial of BA water due to the holes in the septa will likely suck in crap readily.  Why do you wanna freeze it anyway?  It really won't help preserve the life of it.  DO NOT freeze HCG in solution!


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 18, 2010)

Beejis60 said:


> You may have an issue of your AIs crashing outta solution so you will have to warm up mix to get it back into solution. As for BA water, it doesn't matter other than there will be a big pressure indifference between the sterile invironment in the vial and the not so sterile air around it. There will be a pretty strong vacuum inside the vials so I would make sure it's brought up to RT slowly, but I wouldn't recommend freezing a used vial of BA water due to the holes in the septa will likely suck in crap readily. Why do you wanna freeze it anyway? It really won't help preserve the life of it. DO NOT freeze HCG in solution!


 
FYI- He freezes all his sex toys..... it feels better.

Anyways.... If your BA is in a glass vial or amp, you run the risk of it breaking when it freezes.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 19, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> FYI- He freezes all his sex toys..... it feels better.



I probably would not enjoy that, but to each their own.



> Anyways.... If your BA is in a glass vial or amp, you run the risk of it breaking when it freezes.



Didn't think about the BA water in glass amps...


----------

